# Cory's & Algae



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

So I am doing a little planning, I have a 7 inch pleco I'll be returning sooner or later this year. 

Cory's are freaking adorable, but they're only bottom feeders that pick up scraps of food, and not algae correct?

Im not really interested in Otto's or CAE's for algae, whats another alternative, other than these and a pleco? 

- I have a 28 gallon tank, with assorted tetra's and 3 platy's.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Corys do not eat algae.
You could get algae eating shrimp or a snail or two.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Get a rubberlip pleco or a brstilenose. Unless you have driftwood in the tank, get the rubberlip. The bristlenose needs driftwood for digestion or it will die. The rubberlip is easy to find since Petsmart usually sells them. And one of them keeps my 29 gal spotless.


----------

